# Playing music and putting tablet to sleep(4.0.3)



## llmagei (Aug 30, 2011)

When I start playing music and then the tablet goes to sleep, the sound gets all scatchy and cracked. I tried using both the stock player and PowerAmp, same results, any ideas?


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

mhmmm this is definitely new and unheard of issue


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ironman said:


> mhmmm this is definitely new and unheard of issue


Actually, this is a known issue, however, I am not aware that the developers are working on a fix at this time. The name of the game here is be patient and hopefully it will be addressed in the future.


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

mine does it too. Its not new


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Actually, this is a known issue, however, I am not aware that the developers are working on a fix at this time. The name of the game here is be patient and hopefully it will be addressed in the future.


im reasonably sure hes being sarcastic


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

mooja said:


> im reasonably sure hes being sarcastic


I saw that too. We need a sticky at the top with Known Issues


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mooja said:


> im reasonably sure hes being sarcastic


You are probably right, but the guy is a noob(OP) and I doubt he picked up on that.


----------



## castigous (Mar 16, 2012)

I had the same problem using the rockbox player, and found out that it was a Sleep issue. When the TP went to sleep the cracking noise started and I had to force close the player and start from scratch.

Search in the market (sorry in Play-Google) for an app that modifies the sleep system --I don´t remember the name and I don´t have my TP with me now.

Once you find it, activate it and you´lle get some sort of "soft" sleep that makes the problem (almost) go away (it still happens but VERY rarely).

Good luck!


----------



## sailorcolin (Feb 28, 2012)

ironman said:


> mhmmm this is definitely new and unheard of issue


deffentally have the same problem! wish they would acnowledge the problem and fix it already!


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

silentmage said:


> I saw that too. We need a sticky at the top with Known Issues


we have one, its the OP for cm9 a2


----------



## shosh (Oct 13, 2011)

sailorcolin said:


> we have one, its the OP for cm9 a2


Try reading the list of hardware issue on that thread and you'll see we need another sticky.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

mooja said:


> we have one, its the OP for cm9 a2


You mean it's in the dev section. We need one in the general section where everyone can see it.

I made one and the mod's made it a sticky. hope it will help


----------

